# Ulead VideoStudio 10 - Woran liegt's ...?



## Junikäfer (16. September 2006)

Folgendes ist mein Problem:
Habe mir kürzlich nach "eingehender" Beratung obriges Programm gekauft, um unter anderem Urlaubsphotos und Videos nett zusammenzustellen. Als Videoquelle liegt eine analoge Sony Handycam (VideoHi8 - kurz: keine digitale Kamera) vor. Das Digitalisieren habe ich mit einem S-Video Kabel und einem Composite-Kabel ausprobiert - beides mit weniger Erfolg. Ich habe entweder keinen Ton, dafür aber ein Bild - wenn Ton da ist, dann fehlt das Bild oder aber zuerst ist ein Bild da, dann kommt Ton dazu aber das Bild kommt ruckartig und die Aufzeichnung wird vom Programm beendet. Woran kann es liegen, dass ich kein vernünftiges Digitalisieren eines analogen Videobandes hinbekomme? Zu Beginn des Vorganges kommt auch teilweise die Meldung, dass keine Quelle lokalisiert werden kann, oder das Signal gestört ist. Liegt es vielleicht an der Hardware, wobei die Anforderungen erfüllt sind (Mein Notebook hat einen Intel Pentium 4 mit 3,06 GHz, 512MB Arbeitsspeicher, NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5350) oder muß ich bei den Einstellungen was beachten? Im Ulead-Forum und im Benutzerhandbuch komme ich da nicht weiter. Vielleicht kennt jemand das Problem und weiß eine Lösung?


----------



## chmee (17. September 2006)

Was ist das für ein Videoeingang ? Am Lappi eingebaut ? externe USB-Box ?
Wie wird der Ton angestöpselt ? Am Soundkarteneingang ? Oder an der gleichen
USB-Box ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Junikäfer (17. September 2006)

Hi.
Ich habe die analoge Videokamera an der TV Karte angeschlossen. Ich habe diese auch mal ausgebaut, um zu schauen, ob diese überhaupt funktioniert (sprich vom Laptop erkannt wird) und ob diese auch als Quelle im Programm angeführt wird ... wird sie als AVerTVUSB2.0VideoCapture. Was mich nur ein wenig wundert: Geh ich jetzt unter Optionen auf Eingabequelle, dann kann ich nur unter Audio Einstellungen ändern und unter Video NTSC, PAL oder  SECAM auswählen ... alle anderen (wie Eingabequelle, TV-Tuner) bleiben unzugänglich - ist das normal? Im Handbuch scheint es so, als ob man diese auch anwählen sollte. Wenn ich das Programm starte und zu Aufnehmen gehe, die Kamera mit Play starte, dann läuft im Vorschaufenster einige Zeit das Video sogar einwandfrei mit Ton. Nach einer Weile stoppt das Bild und der Ton spielt weiter, oder der Ton ist weg ... Gehe ich vorher auf Videoaufnahme, dann wird das Video zwar aufgenommen, der Ton fehlt und kurz bevor die Aufnahme ungewollt stoppt, kommt Ton aber ich habe ein Standbild. Videobearbeitung ist für mich Neuland und daher weiß ich leider auch nicht, welche Einstellungen ich noch verändern kann, damit es doch noch funktioniert. Vieleicht liegt es auch an der Signalübertragung zwischen Kamera und Notebook, oder das Notebook ist mit der Datenflut überfordert. Keine Ahnung ...


----------

